# I want to catch a kingfish.



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

With all the weed in the surf right now I think Im gonna hit up one of the local piers tomorrow to try my luck at a kingfish.. Ive never targeted them before as I stay on the beach and go for pompano, alot more peaceful that way.. I have a couple questions regarding pier fishing.

1. I have a 8' Star Aerial Rod with a Penn 750 SS spooled with about 350 yards of 12 lb. mono. Should this suffice?

2. I know I need a steel leader, but how long? Also what kind of hook do I use?

3. Bait? Live, fresh dead, frozen?

4. Do I need to use some lead (sinker)?

5. Best time of day to target these fish?

6. Which pier around here is less "crazy"? Not a big fan of dealing with douchebags. I live in Navarre and dont mind driving a bit. 

If there are any other tips or tricks you can help me out with 
id really appreciate it. Thank you :thumbup:


----------



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

Also what times do the different piers open?


----------



## nick850 (Jun 3, 2012)

Bait shop will have a king leader with proper treble ready to go for a couple bucks. I always do fine with frozen cigar minnow. No weight just let the bait float and cross fingers or try your luck sight casting. 12# test a little light but if you can work the drag and fight the fish you'll be ok. Just make sure you let him eat the bait for a few seconds before you jack up on him then hold on!!! Pier rats everywhere and they smell fear. Elbow up to the rail and do your thing. It is a public pier after all.


----------



## First Catch (Oct 1, 2007)

I don't fish piers, but kingfishing is pretty straightforward. I like using one and a half or two feet of 40 or 60lb sevenstrand with a #2 treble hook (depending on bait I use). I typically have frozen cigar minnows if I'm not able or too lazy to catch live bait sometimes. Smaller spanish or mullet work too. Like said already, when you're freelining, let the king eat the bait for a few seconds before you set the hook.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

If you had gone to Navarre today you couldnt NOT have caught a king. They were on fire, good fish too, not the typical little schoolies you see this time of the year.

Most use sevenstrand in the forty pound range and a single number two or four treble. Throw out on the same side every one else is, let it sink a couple feet and give it a few jerks and reel up your slack to bring it back to the surface. No lead. Frozen cigs will work just fine but bring a sabiki just in case. Pretty simple really. The pier shack at Navarre sells pre made rigs. 

Dont be dumb and get in some ones way when they are hooked up or constantly throw over some one else and youll be fine. Dont be like some people and leave your balls at home and get easily offended. Watch, learn and listen and youll be treated just fine.


----------



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

Thanks for the advice fellas! Do you think I should re-spool with 15 lb? Also you just hook the treble through the eye of the frozen cig right? What kind of live bait can you catch on a sabiki out there would work?


----------



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

Also what time of day is the best?


----------



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

JD7.62 said:


> If you had gone to Navarre today you couldnt NOT have caught a king. They were on fire, good fish too, not the typical little schoolies you see this time of the year.
> 
> Most use sevenstrand in the forty pound range and a single number two or four treble. Throw out on the same side every one else is, let it sink a couple feet and give it a few jerks and reel up your slack to bring it back to the surface. No lead. Frozen cigs will work just fine but bring a sabiki just in case. Pretty simple really. The pier shack at Navarre sells pre made rigs.
> 
> Dont be dumb and get in some ones way when they are hooked up or constantly throw over some one else and youll be fine. Dont be like some people and leave your balls at home and get easily offended. Watch, learn and listen and youll be treated just fine.


So fish them on the surface? Once the bait starts sinking should I reel it in and cast again?


----------



## nick850 (Jun 3, 2012)

U always go during the suniest hours. Cig shouldn't sink much. Just keep it close enough to the surface you can see it. Couple little jerks of the rod it should come back up. On a sabiki you can catch hard tails and stuff like that. I usually hook them in under the chin and out the forehead. Hook live bait through the back dorsal


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

I use 15lb mono 27 lb sevenstrand and number 2 4X strong trebble hooks. I hook a frozen cig from the middle of the forehead down and out the bottom jaw. If its a live threadfin I hook on the topside and for a hardtail I hook on the bottom near the tail. 

Cast let bait sit for a min or two and the twitch it in a few feet, reel up slack and repeat. The best way to learn is watch someone do it and then replicate. As for the pier I would go to Nazarre or Orange Beach AL (Where we usually go). I try and stay away from the p-cola pier and the trash that frequents the end.


----------



## alfinez (Apr 24, 2010)

*@hopin4aboat*

It's funny that you say you try and stay away from the Pcola pier, I'm from NYC and my Dad is retired Navy and I'm a fishing (((FIEND)))...I can't tell you how many times I've fished that pier and left my NYC disposition at home because I've grown to love southern hospitality even though my tan skin and height doesn't give room to the local's to know WHAT I'am exactly...I've always come really close to using some one on that pier for live bait. 

I really don't get it standing 6' 260 you'd think someone would get a clue, so instead of getting thrown in some strange jail and looked on as a Yankee trouble maker I've kept me and my younger military bro's at the middle of the pier.

I'm coming down next month and I'm REALLY hoping to sabiki some hartails and live line them for a king..would be my first due to the welcoming committee every year I've come down...haha Still LOVE PCOLA...


----------



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

Well I went out today to the Navarre Pier and gave it a shot. Got there about noon and fished til 6, saw 1 king landed.. Sharks were all over the place, saw 3 nice blacktips landed as well. Gonna head down there again tomorrow to see if I cant get me a king. Appreciate all the advice fellas


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

You left too early. Unless there is a strong front about to move through, fish dawn or the last couple hours of light.


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

Don't forget pier fishin wind is your friend especially if its a south wind. Stay a little longer and it should work out for yah. On another note how were the "locals" for the "newbie" to pier fishin


----------



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

Well i went again today, fished from about 2 til dark.. was a lil slow til about 5 then the kings started heating up. I hooked up with something and it bit my leader in half.. .no king for me again today now im making it a personal mission to land one of these bad boys.. saw 5 or 6 landed today, biggest one at about 20lbs


----------



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

Day 3 in a row at the pier, no kings.. Managed to foul hook a small spanish so at least i didnt get skunked.. Everyone around me was hooking up, i think i must be doing something wrong..


----------

